# OIL PUMP PSI



## SusieQ (Jan 17, 2020)

I have a 1967 GTO with the engine out of it.

Back many moons ago when I started this project, the advice I got at that time was that for my stock 400, an 80psi oil pump would be a smart upgrade. So, many years ago, I purchased a Melling 10541: 

https://butlerperformance.com/i-316...s://butlerperformance.com/search.html?q=10541 

Now I'm not entirely convinced that the 80psi is the best choice.

I've read a lot of forums and it seems that the general consensus is that 80psi is unnecessary, and can even be harmful to a degree. Some people are of the opinion that it can put unneeded stress on the gaskets, can wear the cam/distributor gear prematurely as well as other parts, and will rob horsepower.

Just as I was coming to the point of considering buying a 60psi pump, I spoke to Dale from Melling tech who disagreed with all of this and said that the 80psi "shouldn't" cause any problems and the upgrade would be fine.

What do you guys think?

While I'm at it, let me ask a couple of other questions.

What is the best way to tack the pickup tube so it doesn't fall out or shift out of place? There seems to be a WIDE range of opinions on this.

Should I buy a hardened oil pump drive shaft? I think it could be cheap insurance. I'm looking at this one: 



https://butlerperformance.com/i-24452819-allpontiac-pontiac-standard-length-high-performance-hardened-oil-pump-driveshaft-all-opds-std.html



Any other advice?

Thanks for your help everyone!

SusieQ


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I used a butler high flow pump but as I recall they had two choices on springs or spacers.

I chose to get the one that increased the pressure a bit but not too high, real happy with it.

Yes there is pressure on gaskets, I recommend an ME Wagner Dual flow PCV valve. Great on all of these V8’s. High flow pump or not it will prevent oil leaks at gaskets by pulling a 1 to 3 HG of vacumn 99% of the time. Easy to install yourself and well worth the money.

No PCV will do what the Wagner will do,...as for the pump pickup I had mine tack welded. You don’t want it to come off.

and I do like a little extra oil pressure not too much.....


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Butler has a butler specific pump that pulls 65 to 70......Butler BPI-M54F- PRO....all the same great strength features but not as much as 80,....I think you add a washer to get 70PSI Butler will tell they designed that pump with another vendor and he has a web explaining it as well....get the hardened shaft...And the ME Wagner PCV.....Good Luck!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

BPI-M54DS-PRO is the 65 PSI version...


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Trying to remember all this but I used the extra shim to get 5 more PSI it pulls 70 PSI cold and usually double the RPM’s hot...so 2000 RPM will run at 40 PSI.....works great


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The question was answered over at the PY forum. She went with the 60 PSI pressure spring in the 80 PSI pump and a hardened oil pump shaft.


----------



## SusieQ (Jan 17, 2020)

As PontiacJim stated, I just changed the spring and cap to a 60psi. I didn't go with the hardened oil pump shaft though. I didn't feel that it was necessary with the 60psi pump. 

Although I could have no problems whatsoever if I used the 80psi, as some people reported, there is an increased likelihood of component damage. What I was able to gather was that the biggest concern was damaging the distributor gear during cold starts. 

No one in our lengthy discussions at PY Forums who argued in favor for a 80psi, could give any advantage to having one. Only that they had used them with no problems. There was no point in risking the use of a 80psi when there was no real advantage over a 60psi. Tom Vaught, who conveniently lives near by me, hooked me up with a 60psi spring and cap, which eliminated the question of whether or not I should fork over the bucks for a 60psi, so I was golden. 

Thanks guys!


----------

